
Did the NSA really backdoor the ECC elliptic curves? (2015) - auslander
http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2015/10/22/a-riddle-wrapped-in-curve/
======
auslander
... Then, in August of this year, NSA freaked out. It was a quiet freakout, as
you would expect from the world’s largest spy agency. But it made big waves
with cryptographers.

------
auslander
Or, equally probable, the freakout was meant to keep you from ECC, as they got
some RSA breakthrough.

In any case, you are better off just ignoring the article :))

